# Barista Express - Low pressure & leaking water



## bp1000 (Jun 29, 2019)

After nearly 4 years of excellent use, my Barista Express has recently started producing low pressure shots. It doesn't ever get out of the pre-infusion range, even with grind 1 and a very hard tamp.

The volume of water output has not changed and i've cleaned the metal cover on the bulkhead.

The only other thing to report is a leak has occurred from the base of the machine, around the screw in the foot on the right. And very occasionally when i try and use the steam wand, stream comes out of the bulkhead instead.

I'm not 100% sure that the leak and the low pressure happened at the same time. It has gradually become worth over the last few months.

I've tried new beans and settings. I do clean regularly but live in a hard water area.

Anything else i can try?

Thanks


----------

